# Trunk latch question...



## Sabin76 (Aug 23, 2003)

When I first got my car in Sept, I posted about this but not many people had the '04's so no one answered. Sometimes, the little latch that governs whether you can remote open the trunk or not gets pushed down somehow so I can't pop it when I want to. I can still use the key of course, but it's just a hassle. Has anyone else had this problem? I took it to the dealer and they claimed they fixed it (they said the trunk was probably hitting it when I closed it so they bent it a little bit), but it didn't do anything. I'm going to take it back sometime next week again. Like I said, it's nothing detrimental, but it IS annoying.


----------



## deadforever629 (Jan 16, 2004)

Sabin76 said:


> When I first got my car in Sept, I posted about this but not many people had the '04's so no one answered. Sometimes, the little latch that governs whether you can remote open the trunk or not gets pushed down somehow so I can't pop it when I want to. I can still use the key of course, but it's just a hassle. Has anyone else had this problem? I took it to the dealer and they claimed they fixed it (they said the trunk was probably hitting it when I closed it so they bent it a little bit), but it didn't do anything. I'm going to take it back sometime next week again. Like I said, it's nothing detrimental, but it IS annoying.



I had the same problem with my 04 as well, and I thought it was broken but it is just some stupid latch where the trunk locks into place. Just either push it down or pull it up I can't remember which but play around with that. The guy at the dealership says that its there just incase you don't want anyone opening your trunk incase you lose the keyfob, plus it won't open from the dash switch either so i guess its a good thing...


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

you have to make sure its pushed all the way or else itll pop back and you won't be able to use the remote. The 02 and 03 have this also


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I leave mine locked all the time
have way too much money invested in that trunk to let some prick pop it with a switch after he breaks the window


----------



## Sabin76 (Aug 23, 2003)

I know all about the little latch, it's just that it won't stay where I put it. I don't have a lot of money in my trunk, as a matter of fact I have nothing and probably will for quite a while. I've pushed it up as far as it can go everytime and it takes about two or three times of opening the trunk remotely to push it back down. Nothing major, just wondering if anyone has had that problem. The dealer told me they had a couple other people come in to get that looked at too.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> I leave mine locked all the time
> have way too much money invested in that trunk to let some prick pop it with a switch after he breaks the window


makes a lot of sense...i might start doing that


----------



## graymulligan (Dec 10, 2003)

its a part thing, or to be more specific, nissan using a lousy one. I've had it in twice (while getting an oil change), and messed with it countless times, and it still slides down. jsut throw a piece of tape on it.


----------

